# Nub Connecticut 354 Cigar Review - Little Buddy



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice Cigar, but can't quite see all the high ratings. Yeah it's a plain good cigar, but top tier? I do like a mild cigar, which this was a bit long...

Read the full review here: Nub Connecticut 354 Cigar Review - Little Buddy


----------

